# GT: Game 13 vs Rockets 11/26



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*






VS








Los Angeles Clippers 6-6 vs Houston Rockets 7-7

Where: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
When: Monday November 26th; 7:30 PM PST, 10:30 PM EST
Media: FSN Prime Ticket, ESPN AM 710 and NBA League Pass

Projected Starting Units:







vs








Sam Cassell vs Rafer Alston
14.0 Points  7.4 Points 
2.8 Rebounds  2.9 Rebounds
4.6 Assists 4.6 Assists 








VS








Cuttino Mobley vs Tracy McGrady
14.4 Points   25.8 Points
2.9 Rebounds   5.3 Rebounds
3.6 Assists 5.3 Assists








VS








Quinton Ross  vs Shane Battier
5.0 Points  8.8 Points
3.3 Rebounds 5.1 Rebounds
0.8 Assists   1.4 Assists








VS








Tim Thomas  vs  Chuck Hayes 
14.1 Points  3.6 Points 
6.0 Rebounds   6.3 Rebounds 
2.6 Assists  0.8 Assists 








VS








Chris Zane Kaman  vs Yao Ming 
18.3 Points  22.4 Points  
13.9 Rebounds  10.2 Rebounds  
1.9 Assists  2.6 Assists 


Q's Key's To The Game:
1) Stay out of foul trouble Chris. We have no one on our bench who can guard Yao, and Chris is the only one who can do a legit job, so we need him to stay in the game. For defense, also for offense.
2) Hit your open shots. No matter if they are 3 pointers or inside the arc. We missed way too many open jumpers in our last game, and if we want to have a shot at a victory, we need to hit our jumpers.
3) Attack the post. We are one of the best teams at posting up, and with Hayes being on Thomas/Patterson, they should be able to take the post. If Yao doubles, Kaman should have a field day with putbacks or open lay-ups/jumpers. 

Q's Prediction: Clippers lose 98-87
Q's Prediction Record: 7-5

Q's Quote:
It's hard to be optimistic playing one of the most talented teams in the entire league when they are basically at full force and you are just depleted, but I have some hope that the Clippers can keep this game close, let's hope they can close it out well.​*


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I believe Kaman has struggled big time against Yao and this year it is revenge time.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette says he most likely will play and Knight is probable.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If kaman comes close to his season average against yao, truly he is a completely different player. In the past, he has absolutely sucked big time against yao, and yao kills the clippers. 

Clipper front court will need to play better defense, back court too for that matter. Kaman seems to spend most of his time having to go off of his man and guard someone slashing toward the basket since his clipper teammates have let their guy blow by them. But this game, kaman will have his hands full with yao and cant be doing help defense all the time. 

Wonder if steve francis gets PT this game. Dumb coach has been benching him despite subpar efforts from the rest of his PG's, and finally the last game he gave him a little playing time, and in 20 minutes, he poured in 10 points, 4 boards, 3 assists, 2 steals and a block. If he were on the clippers, by now that would probably be an "off game" for him, since hed be getting 30-35 minutes a game for sure over here with all the injuries we have had. 

I admire him as a player, but hope to hear him booed at the staples center, for spurning us for the rockets. In the past, clipper fans have booed the free agents who have chosen other teams over us, lets see if that happens again, or if people just dont care anymore...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i know its asking for alot, but the Clippers need a T-mac type player, not even superstar just someone who can create their own ****ing **** or get to the hoop at wilL
i dont know if i should watch this game cuz it sucks going into a game when your team ALWAYS PLAYS FROM BEHIND, anD they never catch up


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> i know its asking for alot, but the Clippers need a T-mac type player, not even superstar just someone who can create their own ****ing **** or get to the hoop at wilL
> i dont know if i should watch this game cuz it sucks going into a game when your team ALWAYS PLAYS FROM BEHIND, anD they never catch up


We have T-Mac light: Corey Maggette. :biggrin:

If Corey is playing tonight I believe the Clipps actually have a chance, if he's out again I'll have to go with the Rockets to take this one.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

under adleman this year, yao plays a lot more face up. I wonder if that will actually work to kamans advantage.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Chris is really gonna have to earn it tonight against Yao. I don't see him bringing down his customary 15 rebounds in this one.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh baby! Chris just took Yao to school. That was sweet.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Great, now Cassell is down. The curse is in full effect.


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

Kaveman looks solid. a good game vs yao will cement his confidence!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

shaunliv said:


> Kaveman looks solid. a good game vs yao will cement his confidence!


Kaman is dominating Yao tonight, it's unbelievable. I think this will definitely serve to cement his confidence.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yao with a hook shot.

Maggette throws it away.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yao travels.

Knight misses again.

Yao misses a hook.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im not watching this game im keeping track of it via Yahoo 
its like torture trying to watch the Clippers score on the offensive end


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT drives and gets fouled by Hayes.

TT misses both FT's.

Battier hits a 3.

Mobley takes a bad shot and misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Alston misses a 3.

Maggette misses a 3 in and out, Knight gets it and misses an easy layup.

Tmac misses a drive.

Kaman with a sweeping shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Alston misses a 3.

Kaman loses it.

Maggette strips it from Yao.

Knight misses AGAIN.

Yao posts up and misses.

Maggette gets blocked but still Clipper ball.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT misses a jumper.

Tmac pulls up a 3 and misses badly.

Knight travels, please take him out and put Dickau in.

Timeout Clippers down 7.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT with a great steal and pass to Maggette for the break away dunk!!

Battier misses a 3.

TT for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Offensive foul on Battier.

Kaman travels, Knight's fault.

TT with the steal.

Maggette makes a tough shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT fouls Yao to make sure he doesn't get an easy 2.

NIce they are calling it non-shooting.

Tmac misses but Scola gets it, ALston misses, but Scola gets it and scores.

Kaman misses a mid-range jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Alston misses a 3.

Kaman misses.

Tmac forces a bad one, Patterson with a possible block.

Offensive foul on Kaman.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Patterson fouls Yao, non-shooting.

Scola misses a shot.

Maggette gets fouled, non-shooting.

Oh wow, what a layup by Maggette!

Alston makes a 3.

Dickau makes a jumper at the buzzer!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 58
Rockets 59

Clippers are hanging in there. Not a great offensive game as you can see by the score.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette misses a jumper.

Tmac gets fouled on the shot.

Tmac makes both.

Maggette drives, scores, and gets fouled!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette completes the 3 point play.

Tmac hits a shot.

Mobley misses a 3.

Maggette fouls Tmac, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yao misses a shot in and out.

Patterson travels.

Tmac with a tough jumper.

Patterson drives but misses the layup.

Hayes scores and gets fouled.

Blah..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow I think I just say the worst ever FT attempt, it went in but the way he shot it.

Dickau drives and misses.

Patterson fouls Yao on the shot.

Tech. on Dunleavy.

Fantastic.................


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yao makes the Tech. FT.

Yao makes both FT's.

10 deficit. 

Maggette drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes both FT's.

Tmac literal throws one up into the basket.

MObley misses a tough shot.

Tmac gets to the line.

Timeout taken, looks like the game can be over already.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Tmac makes both FT's.

Kaman misses a hook shot.

Alston scores, game over.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

I've got a feeling a lot of losses are in store for december


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> i know its asking for alot, but the Clippers need a T-mac type player, not even superstar just someone who can create their own ****ing **** or get to the hoop at wilL
> i dont know if i should watch this game cuz it sucks going into a game when your team ALWAYS PLAYS FROM BEHIND, anD they never catch up


You drafted him, he's rotting on the bench not getting anything resembling consistent playing time.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Why didn't we play Al Thornton? I don't get it, Patterson|Knight|Mobley even Maggette were struggling from the field, and Dun benches our 2nd best slasher for the whole game? What the hell.

Kaman had a great first half, but he was trying to force it too much in the 2nd half, mainly in the fourth. When the entire team was clanking jumpers, Kaman stopped kicking the ball out and tried to force shots, which led to his horrendous field goal percentage on the night and had too many turnovers. He did a great job on Yao though along with A-Train, holding him to only 11 shot attempts and forcing 6 turnovers, not to mention boxing him out and allowing only 8 rebounds. Kaman got the best of Yao in this matchup hands down.

I'm so glad Maggette is back, he had 21 points in 29 minutes of action on 7-13 shooting and got to the line 8 times after missing some games. Without Maggette, we can't score, and tonight, with a limited Maggette, we still couldn't. This team needs to work on their jumpers. Knight seems like a shorter version of Livingston, clanking jumper after jumper. 

Why didn't Aaron Williams get more then 3 minutes in the final 3 quarters? He and Chris made a nice tandem when they were in together in my opinion, and after playing the entire opening quarter, Williams plays 1/4 of those minutes the rest of the way? Dun, what the hell is up with that.

Bottom line, it was a tough loss, and if the Clippers would have been able to knock down some jumpers and get offensive rebounds, the results would have been different as the game was again, for the third time, closer then the score implicated.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

when the hell do it get paid for my bet???


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I don't know exactly how to describe what happened in the fourth quarter last night. I'm not placing the blame solely on his shoulders, but sometimes Dunleavy's substitution patterns just baffle me. Thornton getting a DNP last night was absolutely ridiculous. Hopefully Sam won't miss too much time, because this team has no direction at all without him on the floor. Knight's shooting was horrid, and Dickau was only able to muster 5 points and 2 assists in 30 minutes of play.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> I don't know exactly how to describe what happened in the fourth quarter last night. I'm not placing the blame solely on his shoulders, but sometimes Dunleavy's substitution patterns just baffle me. Thornton getting a DNP last night was absolutely ridiculous. Hopefully Sam won't miss too much time, because this team has no direction at all without him on the floor. Knight's shooting was horrid, and Dickau was only able to muster 5 points and 2 assists in 30 minutes of play.


Exactly, Dunleavy's rotations have always been an issue. Thornton not playing is a crime. We have nothing to lose, play the damn kid.


----------

